#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  PG Diploma in Management (finance) at Lal Bahadur Shastri Institute of Management

## faadoo.abhinav

Lal Bahadur Shastri Institute of Management, New Delhi offers Postgraduate diploma in management (finance)

*Eligibility:* A bachelor�s degree in any discipline  recognised by All India Council for Technical Education. Students who  are going to appear for their final                   examination in 2013 can also apply 

*How to apply:* Visit the institute website, www.lbsim.ac.in, for the application form


*Last date to apply:* December 10, 2012

Source:HTeducation





  Similar Threads: PG Diploma in Managaement at Kirloskar Institute of Advanced Management Studies PG diploma in international business management at Fore school of management PG diploma in Management Loyola Institute of Business, Chennai need finance and management information system notes Finance in management information notes

----------

